# Suuuuuppppeeeerrrrrrr Mooooiiiiinnnnneeeeee...



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

SM ? 
j'adore...:love: 





hop...






pour les plus pressé et qui n'aime pas les bons chargement de video, passez votre route...


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Ouais ben t'aurais pu le dire avant.. D'ici une heure je pourrai voir la vidéo en entier


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben t'aurais pu le dire avant.. D'ici une heure je pourrai voir la vidéo en entier



héhé...





ps:mais ça vaut le coup...


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben t'aurais pu le dire avant.. D'ici une heure je pourrai voir la vidéo en entier



La patience est une grande vertu.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Ca charge ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca charge ...



toi, je sais que ça va te plaire...


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La patience est une grande vertu.



Je sais. Mais je me suis fait une raison. Inaccessible pour moi 


ceci dit ça charge aussi


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Si tu le dis, je veux bien te croire ..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Janvier 2006)

moi ce que je préfère chez le moine c'est sa tête...
http://www.tetedemoine.ch/fr.aspx

J'adore la passer à la Girolle© pour le plus grand plaisir de mes invités...






 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

si c'est trop long, je vous offre une page de pub....



(quelques pixel sont encore dispo...a la vente ou a la location...)


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

J'ai rien dit...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit...




gnagnagna...

t'avais qu'a pas la cacher dans un fil tout pourri...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Ca commence ...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> toi, je sais que ça va te plaire...




Oui en effet j'aime bien le mouton qu'on aperçoit !


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet j'aime bien le mouton qu'on aperçoit !




rigolo...


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca commence ...



Et si tu rentres à l'EESA, t'as pas fini...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

'tain. Près de 40 Mo à 30 Ko/s max, z'êtes durs. :sleep: 

Les félés dans mon genre qui veulent voir la progression du téléchargement peuvent traper dans un Terminal :
	
	



```
cd ~/Desktop
curl -O http://supamonks.free.fr/mov/Movie_Supermoine.mov
```
Une fois le téléchargement terminé, il sera sur le bureau.

Cela dit, c'est pas mal. 

À+


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Janvier 2006)

Roo. Si vous vous y mettez tous on a pas fini là. :rateau:

Edit : Rigolo. La musique à ch... par contre. >< Enfin des goûts des couleurs hein.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna...
> 
> t'avais qu'a pas la cacher dans un fil tout pourri...



Mais c'est à dcz_ qu'il faut dire ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est à dcz_ qu'il faut dire ça...



je lui dirai a cet indécis de naissance...

d'ailleurs, il est ou celui-là...?
petit, petit....


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

j'arrive pas ala passé sur mon disque dure s'est con je l'aurais bien montré a  des potes celle ci.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> 'tain. Près de 40 Mo à 30 Ko/s max, z'êtes durs. :sleep:
> 
> Les félés dans mon genre qui veulent voir la progression du téléchargement peuvent traper dans un Terminal :
> 
> ...




et ça, ça marche pas.....


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et ça, ça marche pas.....


Fait des copier/coller 'spèce de naze. 

À+


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Fait des copier/coller 'spèce de naze.
> 
> À+




mais non, mais non...


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Fait des copier/coller 'spèce de naze.
> 
> À+


s'est quoi un terminal?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi un terminal?



la classe au lycée...juste celle qu'a la fin, tu passes le Bac...

sinon, dans ton dossier Mac HD/ Applications/ Utilitaires , tu as un espece d'ecran noir, qui se nomme Terminal...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> 'tain. Près de 40 Mo à 30 Ko/s max, z'êtes durs. :sleep:


C'est la première fois que je vois une vitesse si basse avec les serveurs Free 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Les félés dans mon genre qui veulent voir la progression du téléchargement peuvent traper dans un Terminal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceux qui veulent voir la progression mais qui ne sont pas fêlés pour autant peuvent tout aussi bien copier l'URL dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement de Safari (ou d'un autre navigateur, mais à priori s'ils sont pas fêlés...  )


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est quoi un terminal?


Ah ben oui, évidemment. 

Tu vas dans "Applications" puis "Utilitaires" et là tu y trouveras un logiciel qui s'appelle "Terminal". Tu fais un copier/coller de ce qui est en gris dans ce message.

À+


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

ho sa marche s'est mortel

ya des truc pour apprendre se qu'on peut faire avec un terminal.


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, dans ton dossier Mac HD/ Applications/ Utilitaires , tu as un espece d'ecran noir, qui se nomme Terminal...





			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas dans "Applications" puis "Utilitaires" et là tu y trouveras un logiciel qui s'appelle "Terminal".
> À+





Et oui, et oui....


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho sa marche s'est mortel
> 
> ya des truc pour apprendre se qu'on peut faire avec un terminal.




Bilbo ?!...


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je vois une vitesse si basse avec les serveurs Free


Il doivent avoir une régulation de la bande passante par compte.


			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui veulent voir la progression mais qui ne sont pas fêlés pour autant peuvent tout aussi bien copier l'URL dans le gestionnaire de téléchargement de Safari (ou d'un autre navigateur, mais à priori s'ils sont pas fêlés...  )


Certes, certes. Mais je donne l'URL, le moyen de télecharger et la mise sur le bureau en deux lignes. Quand on sait où est le Terminal, ça marche pas trop mal. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, et oui....


T'as édité ou je rêve ?   

À+

P.S. Je te ferais remarquer que toys y arrive, lui. :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'as édité ou je rêve ?
> 
> À+




ha, non!... pas d'edition....promis...


ceci dit, serieusement, ta ligne terminal est super bien......


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ha, non!... pas d'edition....promis...
> 
> 
> ceci dit, serieusement, ta ligne terminal est super bien......


je confirme il n'a pas édité.


----------



## mado (2 Janvier 2006)

Rhââ Bilbo t'es trop fort ! 




Qui déplace le fil maintenant ?


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Qui déplace le fil maintenant ?


    MDR    

À+


----------



## toys (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> T'as édité ou je rêve ?
> 
> À+
> 
> P.S. Je te ferais remarquer que toys y arrive, lui. :rateau:


et le pire s'est que j'ai fait comme lui m'a dit.

je sais pas si s'est francais mais en tout cas tous le monde m'a comprit.


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> MDR
> 
> À+



Ben ouais c si simple pour toi...  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

un jour je le verrai...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

pas bilbo, le film...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> pas bilbo, le film...




Mais Bilbo le film arrive bientôt .. :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

oui, mais là, ça fout les jetons...


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Janvier 2006)

sinon, il est très bien ce film...   :love:


----------



## Bilbo (2 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sinon, il est très bien ce film...   :love:


Lequel ?



À+


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes. Mais je donne l'URL, le moyen de télecharger et la mise sur le bureau en deux lignes. Quand on sait où est le Terminal, ça marche pas trop mal.


Moi je te donne le moyen de le télécharger dans ton dossier de téléchargement avec zéro lignes de code et tout le monde sait où se trouve Safari 


			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> je confirme il n'a pas édité.


Ben moi je confirme qu'il a édité


----------



## Malkovitch (2 Janvier 2006)

Ouais ben tout ça pour ça hein.


----------



## MacMadam (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna...
> 
> t'avais qu'a pas la cacher dans un fil tout pourri...



Déjà bu et rebu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu et rebu




*Faut l'excuser m'dame*
c'est encore qu'un nioub'


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien dit...





			
				MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu et rebu





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faut l'excuser m'dame*
> c'est encore qu'un nioub'




Ne confondons pas tout...
je ne vais pas dans ce fil pourri, des fois pour voir une video sympa, je me tappe deux heure de load et de video de mes deux...
donc quand j'ai une bonne video trouvé par hasard, j'ouvre un fil...
et je trouve que celle là, de part sa qualité et son humour meritait un fil...

maintenant, si un chat passe par là, il peut fermer, m'avez fatigué...
et la prochaine fois, je garde tout pour moi...!


vous avez dechainé le floodeur fou...!!!


----------



## MacMadam (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, si un chat passe par là, il peut fermer, m'avez fatigué...
> et la prochaine fois, je garde tout pour moi...!



Si une seule personne a passé un bon moment en découvrant ton fil, ça valait la peine. 
Et c'est plus que le cas.
Donc, pas la peine de sortir le floodeur fou du placard :afraid:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous avez dechainé le floodeur fou...!!!




On va s'amuser !


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

ho oui ho oui


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Si une seule personne a passé un bon moment en découvrant ton fil, ça valait la peine.
> Et c'est plus que le cas.
> Donc, pas la peine de sortir le floodeur fou du placard :afraid:



trop tard...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va s'amuser !




c'est rien de le dire...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Ah oui tu as l'air bien parti ...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

je suis bien un chat mais j'ai pas le pouvoir de fermé se tradada alors

ROCK'N'ROLLLLL...........


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Si une seule personne a passé un bon moment en découvrant ton fil, ça valait la peine.
> Et c'est plus que le cas.
> Donc, pas la peine de sortir le floodeur fou du placard :afraid:




vu le nombre de cdb recu, je pense qu'effectivement, ça a plu...
mais bon, c'etait bu, alors...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de cdb recu, je pense qu'effectivement, ça a plu...
> mais bon, c'etait bu, alors...


se qui est bu n'est plus a boire.


coucou les gens


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho oui ho oui



vous etes presque tous là en plus...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

Moi je me tâte en fait ...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> vous etes presque tous là en plus...


touty la deam team.
sa vas pas tenir longtemps.

on se croirait au bar!


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

And I choose not to flood !


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And I choose not to flood !


QUOI!!!!!!!!!
star tu devien quoi ! re-saisis toi!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> touty la deam team.
> sa vas pas tenir longtemps.
> 
> on se croirait au bar!



comme au bon vieux temps des etoiles qui s'enfilait comme des cometes..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> And I choose not to flood !



pas de drogue devant MacG....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> touty la deam team.
> sa vas pas tenir longtemps.



faut croire que si...malheureusement...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> faut croire que si...malheureusement...


bon s'est vrai qu'il est bien se flim.
en plus s'est un floodeur de mérite qui la ouvert.
donc s'est mieux comme ça il faut croire.



et merde j'ai encore temps a aprendre sur le flood


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et merde j'ai encore temps a aprendre sur le flood



commence par acheter un chrono ou une montre chrono, pour le temps de latence entre les posts...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> commence par acheter un chrono ou une montre chrono, pour le temps de latence entre les posts...


ho je flood pas sur la rapidité se soir je crois que sa va plus trainé sur de la longeur.


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

tien je sais pas si tu connais celui la napster pub


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ho je flood pas sur la rapidité se soir je crois que sa va plus trainé sur de la longeur.



longueur, mais longueur en texte ou en temps...
en temps, mais en temps entre deux messages ou sur la nuit...
parce qu'en texte, tu sais que c'est facile d'écrire pour ne rien dire...
d'ailleurs, a quoi ça sert d'ecrire ici, si ce n'est pour ne rien dire...
de toute facon, c'est ce qu'on fait toujours...
et on confond souvent trop le flood avec la rapidité et le flow d'expression...
des fois, on ne flood pas, mais repond tres vite a une question fort interessante a laquelle on peut peut etre apporter quelque chose, mais des fois, non...
on poste lentement mais du n'importe quoi...
et il me semble que c'est ça le flood, pas la rapidité mais le contenu...
alors si tu veux flooder, fais comme ça, long ou pas long,
ecris du vent, de l'air, du rien du tout, mais avec un max de mot, 
ça fait de suite "Rezba", mais avec la densité et la pertinence d'un Jojo...
de suite, personne te lit, mais ce dit, 
"pas mal, il ecrit long..."
puis un jour on te lit et on se dit, bah, de toute facon, il a rien a dire...
et c'est vrai que du coup, tu n'as rien a dire, mais quelle importance, 
a la limite quand un sujet est vraiment interessant, tu te fends d'une bonne remarque, bien reflechit et pas trop longue pour qu'un chaqu'un te lise...et ce, sans ce fatiguer les yeux...
meme , a la limite, par estime pour le sujet, tu ne postes meme pas...et tu lis, et agit sur la discussion avec un bon boulage...

sinon, pour le flood de base...il y a un fil pas trop mal par ici
mais tu le connais deja...
enfin, bref.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tien je sais pas si tu connais celui la napster pub



excellent...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est ça le flood, pas la rapidité mais le contenu...



La bête est lâchée :modo:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La bête est lâchée :modo:



mais non, mais non....


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> excellent...


s'est pour ça que je ne joue pas les crono en se moment j'aime bien me tapé tout les site de truc con (les trois/'4 sont tout nul mais des foi on tombe sur un truc pas trop mal.)


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La bête est lâchée :modo:



tiens, puisqu'on en est là, je preferai l'egyptian que Padmé ou Ed...
bien que je dise ça, mais j'ai un double pseudo qui ce nomme ED! qui a un avatar semblable au tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La bête est lâchée :modo:



et tu as pris une Amex finalement ...


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> La bête est lâchée :modo:


il est juste un peut énervé car son tradada a eu chaud au derrière mais la on viens de le réalimenté avec cette nouvelle vidéo:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pour ça que je ne joue pas les crono en se moment j'aime bien me tapé tout les site de truc con (les trois/'4 sont tout nul mais des foi on tombe sur un truc pas trop mal.)



moi aussi, j'aime bien..


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

...



*+ +*
-l-
-=-​

...


----------



## MacMadam (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, puisqu'on en est là, je preferai l'egyptian que Padmé ou Ed...
> bien que je dise ça, mais j'ai un double pseudo qui ce nomme ED! qui a un avatar semblable au tiens...



Tu oublies Derrick. Il n'aura tenu qu'une journée, le pauvre  Padmée avait trop de succès  J'aime bien Ed, mais je ressortirai certainement l'Egyptian à l'occasion


----------



## ED ! (3 Janvier 2006)

*Ed! a trouvéééééééééé...*




aime bien Ed!...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> mais je ressortirai certainement l'Egyptian à l'occasion



volontiers...







			
				 Les Bangles a dit:
			
		

> All the old paintings on the tombs
> They do the sand dance don?t you know
> If they move too quick (oh whey oh)
> They?re falling down like a domino
> ...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Ne confondons pas tout...
> je ne vais pas dans ce fil pourri, des fois pour voir une video sympa, je me tappe deux heure de load et de video de mes deux...
> donc quand j'ai une bonne video trouvé par hasard, j'ouvre un fil...
> et je trouve que celle là, de part sa qualité et son humour meritait un fil...
> ...


Mouhahahahaha  Il est mignon 



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> longueur, mais longueur en texte ou en temps......
> enfin, bref.


Oh merde :affraid: Il est vraiment vénère c'est la première fois qu'il fait une message trop long pour que je le liste


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

...


----------



## Pierrou (3 Janvier 2006)

quelle ambiance..

comme quoi c'est encore une fois la faute à l'église...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> quelle ambiance..
> 
> comme quoi c'est encore une fois la faute à l'église...



et t'es pas parti, là ou t'as pas internet...?


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...


Ça va mieux aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ça va mieux aujourd'hui ?



comme un matin, mais moi, le matin...


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> comme un matin, mais moi, le matin...


[mode global]Là c'est plus le matin : apéro timeeeeuuuuuuuh [/mode global]


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [mode global]Là c'est plus le matin : apéro timeeeeuuuuuuuh [/mode global]



allez, +7....


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> allez, +7....


Cool pour la troisième fois je vais rentrer à l'Olympe. Allez cette fois c'est la bonne


----------



## ikiki (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> SM ?
> j'adore...:love:
> 
> 
> ...




Déjà vu dans le fil des vidéos sympas, mais une petite remontée qui fait plaiz... 
Un métal funk bien groovy suplanté d'une vidéo poilante :love:
Z'ont bien bossé les gars de SM et Ace Out.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Déjà vu dans le fil des vidéos sympas




:mouais: :hein: 




			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> mais une petite remontée qui fait plaiz... .


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Un métal funk bien groovy suplanté d'une vidéo poilante :love:
> Z'ont bien bossé les gars de SM et Ace Out.




grave, j'espere d'ailleurs, qu'ils poursuivront...


----------



## mado (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :hein:





C'était un bon résumé non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'était un bon résumé non ?



c'est pourquoi je fini mon post avec un ..
.


----------



## r0m1 (3 Janvier 2006)

sympa comme vidéo , et elle met pas tant de temps que ça pour charger. esperons vivement qu'il y en ait un autre !!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> sympa comme vidéo , et elle met pas tant de temps que ça pour charger. esperons vivement qu'il y en ait un autre !!!!!:love: :love:



enfin, une vrai remarque...:love:


----------



## Bilbo (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> r0m1 a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est qui qui se dévoue pour expliquer à r0m1 que ce n'est pas aux floodeurs qu'il faut lécher les bottes ? :bebe:

Quoique. Avec Global et Darkounet on semblerait penser que c'est un critère de recrutement sur MacG. 

À+

P.S. : J'ai failli conclure avec une remarque acerbe, mais il faut bien laisser un peu d'espace aux aigris comme sonny ou le purfils.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui qui se dévoue pour expliquer à r0m1 que ce n'est pas aux floodeurs qu'il faut lécher les bottes ? :bebe:
> 
> Quoique. Avec Global et Darkounet on semblerait penser que c'est un critère de recrutement sur MacG.


Y a iMax (qui n'existe pas) aussi


----------



## Bilbo (3 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a iMax (qui n'existe pas) aussi


Certes, mais il n'existe pas. 

À+


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais il n'existe pas.
> 
> À+


Certes...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin, une vrai remarque...:love:




Ah ouais ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ?




ouais...!


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui qui se dévoue pour expliquer à r0m1 que ce n'est pas aux floodeurs qu'il faut lécher les bottes ? :bebe:
> 
> Quoique. Avec Global et Darkounet on semblerait penser que c'est un critère de recrutement sur MacG.
> 
> À+



mais tu le savais pas...seul le flood paie maintenant...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ouais...!




Je le savais avant même de poser la question ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Y a iMax (qui n'existe pas) aussi




qui donc...?





Ha! si, je sais...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je le savais avant même de poser la question ..





m'etonne pas.
tu floodais, c'est ça...?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Je répondais oui !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je répondais oui !



oui, oui...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Bah oui .. Comme tu sais bien !


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui .. Comme tu sais bien !




pinaise, c'est dommage que t'es pas un pack, on aurait pu ce "repondre" sur un fil du sous-forum...
en tout cas, on se serait bien amusé...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est dommage ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est dommage ...



ben, oui , c'est clair...en meme temps, pour quelques messages...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est dommage ...



mais tu m'avais pas dit, et en plus tu me fais marcher, bon, on retourne là-bas alors...


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Où ...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Où ...?


----------



## Stargazer (4 Janvier 2006)

Oui je sais je suis taquin ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais je suis taquin ..




Héhé...


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

merde un peut plus et ils fesait une page a eux deux.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Attends c'est encore possible ...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Mais bon ça se fera sans le stook !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui je sais je suis taquin ..



ah ça...!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Non mais je l'avoue ... :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

D'un autre côté je suis plein d'autres trucs !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté je suis plein d'autres trucs !




versatile !!


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Oui voilà je cherchais le mot !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

J'aurais tout aussi bien pu dire plein de ...

*RHUM !!!*


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Là ça caille avec ce vent ... J'en ai les anglaises qui volent ! De vraies Mary Poppins !


----------



## MACcossinelle (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais tout aussi bien pu dire plein de ...
> 
> *RHUM !!!*







​


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

sa flood séver ici


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu vois bien que non ..


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois bien que non ..


ho s'est juste hitoir de voir combien de gens réagisse mais on doit être que 2 a cette heure


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais c'est pas la peine de cliquer plusieurs fois à cette heure-ci ... Ton post était enregistré la 1ere fois !


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Janvier 2006)

tu t'es trompé punition:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est juste pour qu'on voit les posts de la page suivante !


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Dark Templar (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'est pas la peine de cliquer plusieurs fois à cette heure-ci ... Ton post était enregistré la 1ere fois !


C'est ça les _tests_ de cl97 ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> tu t'es trompé punition:




ké tu fais là....?


----------



## ikiki (5 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ké tu fais là....?


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Je sait pas si vous avez remarqué, mais le 1er moine qui meurt... il tombe du clocher en avant avec de l'élan, mais il s'acroche quand même au cadran solaire, à moins qui'l y ait eu un méga coup de vent 
Et puis le Supermoine à un poisson d'avril dans le dos à un moment alors qu'il ne l'a pas au début


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais c'est pas la peine de cliquer plusieurs fois à cette heure-ci ... Ton post était enregistré la 1ere fois !


oui mais s'est le win dob du viex papa j'y comprend rien a ce truc.

désolé black cat promis je ne recommence pas (enfin je vais essayer)


----------



## toys (5 Janvier 2006)

sa a fait un 8 de suite quand même s'est pas mal mais en plus sans le faie expret


----------



## Stargazer (5 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui mais s'est le win dob du viex papa j'y comprend rien a ce truc.
> 
> désolé black cat promis je ne recommence pas (enfin je vais essayer)




C'est même pas la faute de windows sur ce coup .. 

C'est juste qu'à cette heure les forums font toujours ça ...


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est même pas la faute de windows sur ce coup ..
> 
> C'est juste qu'à cette heure les forums font toujours ça ...


ha bon j'avais jamais vue ca avant!
pas grave sa a été rectifier par notre modo black cat toujours en alerte


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Janvier 2006)

magnifique celui là,


----------



## Stargazer (6 Janvier 2006)

Tu fais dans le Jojo's style maintenant ? :mouais:


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais dans le Jojo's style maintenant ? :mouais:


tien t'es toujours la toi...


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Non c'est qu'une illusion !


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est qu'une illusion !


ouf j'ai eu peur.

en fait t'es pire que la peste y a pas moyen ed te foutre dehor.








je déconne fait pas la geule.


----------



## Stargazer (7 Janvier 2006)

Un vrai morback je te dis !


----------



## toys (7 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Un vrai morback je te dis !


toujours a côté du poil. 

ha cette vannes des inconnus je les aime pour les petites chose comme ça.


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2006)

je vois que finalement, bu ou pas, il plait le SM...


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2006)

Je m'incline...

(et pas de sous-entendu.   )


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> (et pas de sous-entendu.   )



mince...


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mince...




aaaahhh, on peut pas tout avoir...    :rateau:


----------

